# So much hurt...



## lady :0 (May 23, 2011)

Just wanted some support from ppl who might being going through what i am. My husband and i have been married for 2 1/2 yrs with a wonderful son. We've had so many problems...and i know our mistakes...about 5mths ago my husband wanted to separate...so we did. I moved about an hour away and was able to get a good office job and nice affordable place to stay and started to go back to school. But my problem is that my "husband" gets upset if i mention divorce...that "do whatever you want" and im like "**** u didnt want me". And gets mad. He tells me that u can be with anybody u want and come back to me to on the weekends...that he does love me but doesnt like spending alot time with me...that i nag to much. He doesnt like to take me out cuz im to borring! and its been 5mths since we've separated and we see each other just abt every weekend and when in public were "separated" but in private its "hands on" and if i move or leave the room...hes like "were u going" like as if im leaving him. I hurt alot because one or two day a week...i have my husband and then back to ex husband. Im tired and i know its my fault for going to him, but his love is a bonus to my life and i want to take advantage the time he gives me. Should i just let him go and move on to somebody who will want me always...or keep pushing to save our marriage cuz in my gut...i know we still love each other...with each look...with each goodbye kiss...so confused...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

So he doesn't want to get a divorce but wants you as a weekend wife because you otherwise bore him? And he is the one who initiated the separation?

I would have a final talk with him and if he isn't receptive to being married, like a real couple, cut him loose.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think moving on and trying to find someone else is the answer, I don't think the way to get over one relationship is to jump into another.
But he is used to getting what he wants. He can't have it both ways. If he wants to work on the marriage then work on it, if he keeps dragging his feet then you need to establish some boundaries and determine what you are willing to put up with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Geez, I know this one well. He doesn't want to be married but you're great girlfriend/emotional support material. Just today my butthole of a soon to be ex told me he loves me and wants to still talk to me and stuff but we need to be divorced. We have been seeing each other on weekends for almost a year.

We need to purge ourselves of these clowns. This is ridiculous.


----------

